# Clearing customs Sydney



## Mewdos (Nov 24, 2017)

Hello! I'll be arriving to Sydney from overseas at 12:35 local time. I have booked a flight on Jetstar departing at 15:30. Will this be enough time to clear custom, make it to the domestic terminal and into my flight? Thanks!


----------



## AlexeiN (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi the panama canal.
From my knowledge going through customs at Sydney airport can be between 30 minutes to 1 hour.
!!! Well you have not really specified how early the jetstar requires you to check in (only the departing time), let us know what time they said you need to check in. Make sure you check your boarding pass for luggage information and also it will tell you the check in time!!!

Remember as a general rule for the community that in Australia it is unfair to look at other hot/good looking people in an unclean way (myself and my friends included). Because our consicence is functioning. I know some solicitors and any form of whistling or talking to your mates about is not really yeh. I can produce their business card and website if required.

Anyway, Christ in you the hope of glory. Also remember to check out the Centrepoint tower and take a ferry across the Circular Quay. Ask the guys in their funky trunky orange and blue uniforms for directions.


----------

